# > DIABLO ||| Gästepass gesucht!



## AntieMaki (22. Mai 2012)

Wie allgemein bekannt, ist in diesem Monat der Spieleklassiker Diablo um einen weiteren Nachfolger erweitert worden
Millionen von Fans konnten es garnicht erwarten diese neuste Version in die Hände zu bekommen
Ich allerdings, bin noch nicht so entschlossen ob ich diesem Hype glaube soll und mir eine Version kaufen soll
*Deswegen bitte ich hiermit um einen Gästepass!*
_Schonmal danke im vorraus an den rettenden Engel_​
Status: noch kein Gästepass


_Einfach eine E-mail an AntieMaki@hotmail.de oder ne PM an diesen Buffed-Foren Accound schicken!_


----------

